# Building Customs



## elianna (Jul 27, 2009)

An Arkansas boy had moved away and made his fortune. When he retired, he returned home to spend the rest of his years hunting and fishing and build his retirement home. For the job he hired a local carpenter.

The retiree explained, Ive got the plans right here, you can read a blueprint, cant you?

Oh, I can read a blueprint, said the carpenter, unrolling the plans. And I can see a BIG mistake already. You cant build this house like this!

I certainly can, replied the retiree. These plans were drawn by the best architectural firm in New York. I want to you follow them exactly or Ill find myself another contractor.

Your funeral, the carpenter shrugged, but Im warning you right off - the bathroom is going to end up inside..


----------



## Iwantgoats (Feb 10, 2010)




----------

